
Wooclap - An online voting system, becomes free for K-12 schools - curious_olivia
In an effort to make learning more efficient and enjoyable, Wooclap, the Belgian EdTech platform, that offers an audience response system using smartphones, will become free for K-12 schools to use, starting this September.<p>Since its foundation in 2015, Wooclap has helped pull education into the digital age by using smartphones for educational purposes, and with more than 40 000 teachers using the platform worldwide, the movement is picking up speed. By asking students to use their tools to ask and answer questions, the platform tries to direct their attention away from distractions, and towards the material they are being taught.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=pZ-3wq4LLUk
======
curious_olivia
Wooclap website : [https://www.wooclap.com](https://www.wooclap.com)

